
Show HN: Lazy – Free Bootstrap UI Kit - conacelelena
https://github.com/bootstrapbay/lazy-kit
======
conacelelena
Hello I am Cristina and I created this kit as a side-project. It is released
under MIT license so you can use it for both personal and professional
projects if you like it. I would like to hear any feedback, suggestions or
issues you find! Thank you, Cristina

~~~
tssva
I would suggest making the light a little less light. Viewing it on my phone
the light buttons almost completely blend in with the white background. If
there wasn't a gap between the sample buttons I don't know that I would have
picked out that a button was there.

This is subjective but I personally would have to quickly leave any site which
used the default Ralway font. At least for me it causes eye strain pretty
quickly. Looking at the capital W almost makes my eyes cross.

~~~
conacelelena
Thank you for your feedback! The light button doesn't look good on white
background. I mainly added it for dark backgrounds, maybe I can find a middle
ground solution. Do you have a suggestion for an alternative to Raleway? I
wanted to try something different from the usual Helvetica and Roboto, but
this might not be the best choice.

------
hellwd
Looks really nice. Thanks!

~~~
conacelelena
Thank you! I am glad you like it ️

